# Short Film - Recurrence



## Tigertail (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm taking a Filmmaking class at Art Center at Night's program. This was the first project. Any thoughts? Filmed with a Canon 60D.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't see anything


----------



## Tigertail (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, here's the direct link. It shows up imbedded in my browser. Might be because I just changed the privacy settings from unlisted to public.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v= Ui-g-KDGslE

(copy/paste the link and remove the space after the = sign...otherwise it would keep imbedding it automatically)


----------



## dots (Oct 13, 2011)

IMO, it needs to edited (to an extent reshot) in a way which allows more pace and a tighter thread connecting the sequence of events. After waiting to be enlightened as to why a man awakes in a field (albiet in a dream), I don't want to have to watch him awake again AND get himself together before he's out on the highway.

Idea: the 'waking dream' part could be done with more disorientation/non-linear. He could 'remote view' (locked off) close-up shots of the building, _before_ he awakes and stands up and proceeds towards it.

There could be a more minimal amount of enacting _waking and getting-up_, in the bedroom, before the film is more quickly moving-on to being on the road.


----------



## Tigertail (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I'll keep all that in mind for future projects.


----------



## dots (Nov 3, 2011)

I hope you can give an update here sometimes.

cheers,


----------



## Tigertail (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll have the 2nd project complete by Tuesday and will post it. [=



dots said:


> I hope you can give an update here sometimes.
> 
> cheers,


----------

